# Morrow Audio MA1 for $10 shipped



## koven

Morrow Audio is offering their MA1 interconnect for free if you sign up for their gold club, which is also free and easy to do
   
  it retails for $149, definitely worth $10 shipped, excellent quality interconnect with lots of great reviews/feedback
   
  just a heads up
   
  http://www.morrowaudio.com/signup_goldclub.html


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks very much for the heads-up, Koven! I just signed up. Excellent news!


----------



## sp70

Wow, thanks for the heads up! I jumped on this, been looking for a decent pair of cables for awhile. Thanks again. sp70.


----------



## koven

no problem. definitely a great deal, don't miss out!


----------



## ngower

Awesome! I was in need of a new pair, this should be a good test.


----------



## bumbabeef

Im definetly interested in some quality cables. Some people say a cable is a cable while others say quality cables such as morrow will make a difference. Do you guys think running Morrow MA1 interconnects from my Udac to a Jamo Sub then to Swan M200mkiii will make a difference over monoprice cables. Also might be switching out my udac for an Ibasso D10 dont know if that'll make a difference.


----------



## centerfold

Nice, even $10 to Canada!


----------



## kunalraiker

Thanks


----------



## kunalraiker

Did anyone else order.


----------



## koven

i think mine will be here on tuesday


----------



## sampson_smith

I am sure mine will take much longer. I am really curious to hear what these interconnects sound like. They are obviously designed very differently than most cables, with their VERY THIN wiring. This gives me the impression that they will be very 'thin' sounding. I hope that I am wrong about this. Actually, I am fairly sure that I will be. *Fingers crossed*
  Anyone else out there heard these before? (Too lazy to do a thorough search now, but will later tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I am sure mine will take much longer. I am really curious to hear what these interconnects sound like. They are obviously designed very differently than most cables, with their VERY THIN wiring. This gives me the impression that they will be very 'thin' sounding. I hope that I am wrong about this. Actually, I am fairly sure that I will be. *Fingers crossed*
> Anyone else out there heard these before? (Too lazy to do a thorough search now, but will later tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 


 post what you find online about this interconnect.


----------



## DannyBuoy

I signed up and it is offering me the cables at $29.95. I wonder if the offer has changed.


----------



## kunalraiker

Mike Morrow advised me that he had the change the price beacuase of the overwhelming response he received,mainly due to his staff restrictions.


----------



## earthpeople

Dang, I just saw this today. Wish I could've grabbed some when it was $10.
  $30 is still probably a good deal, but it's more than I would want to spend now. Too bad.


----------



## sp70

My cable maybe here by tomorrow, either then or Monday. I'll be sure to review them as soon as i'm able. I've always been somewhat skeptical about the claimed "huge improvement" high end cables make. No doubt a well made cable can "slightly improve" a system, but we will see once my cable gets here just what sort of change it will really make.
   
  I'm looking forward to testing these out, as i've heard alot of positive things about them. Seems like a good company too with decent pricing, not to mention bold marketing strategies like this. sp70.


----------



## sampson_smith

Great to hear that I sneaked in and got a decent deal for once, especially since I am located in Canada.  Even happier to hear that many have jumped at the opportunity. Ultimately, it is a very nice gesture on Mike Morrow's part to offer these MA-1's, even at $30 US total. Looking forward to reading everyone's opinions as the cables trickle in.


----------



## sp70

Well, no such luck getting them delivered today, but very likely i'll get them come Monday. Another day to wait! Oh well. So far communication has been great, I got an email about how long they take to break in, which is a whole 'nother debated topic in itself.


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes. That was a bit strange. _*400* hours?!_ Hmmm...


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder how much this cable is shipped to Australia. Would've jumped on these at $10. At $30, not so much.....


----------



## Audio Addict

^


----------



## Audio Addict

Deleted as others already commented on the price change.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





nsx_23 said:


> I wonder how much this cable is shipped to Australia. Would've jumped on these at $10. At $30, not so much.....


 


 I was charged $10.00.


----------



## nsx_23

Maybe he can still give me the cable for $10


----------



## sp70

Just got the cable hooked up (after a bit of trouble) and i'm not quite sure what to think right now.
   
  First of all, I couldn't get one end of one of the cables to even fit on the RCA jack. I literally had to strong-arm it on there (probably not good, I heard a tiny crack from my Hitachi, well it is getting up there in years...) Though all the other jacks fit on just fine. The wires are rather unruly! They tend to be so thin they go where they want to, at least they don't get in the way too much. Overall the build quality seemed very good. Now, I wouldn't necessarily say what the MSRP goes for kind of good, but certainly a well crafted cable.
   
  Onto the initial sound impressions:
   
  I listened through Songbird -> USB -> Maverick D1 with upgraded tube and OPAMPs -> MA1 -> Hitachi HMA-6500 -> HD600
   
  Bass! That was the first thing that struck me, there was far more of it. A bit floppy and untamed sounding but supposedly that will change with breakin. Keep in mind these cables replaced an old (though free) pair of monster cables, so I was expecting at least some kind of improvement (which there certainly was!) After I got over the shock of all this bass I had apparently been missing before, I noticed a definite increased clarity and the tone seemed more natural. The only disappointment was the somewhat shrill highs. Its nothing too noticeable, but if theres anything I can't stand, its shrill highs. I feel like I shouldn't be too judgmental right now, as i've only been listening for a few hours, but i'll be sure to report back after things have burned in a bit. It really does seem like a very promising cable. I can't wait for the final result. sp70.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





sp70 said:


> Just got the cable hooked up (after a bit of trouble) and i'm not quite sure what to think right now.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't get one end of one of the cables to even fit on the RCA jack. I literally had to strong-arm it on there (probably not good, I heard a tiny crack from my Hitachi, well it is getting up there in years...) Though all the other jacks fit on just fine. The wires are rather unruly! They tend to be so thin they go where they want to, at least they don't get in the way too much. Overall the build quality seemed very good. Now, I wouldn't necessarily say what the MSRP goes for kind of good, but certainly a well crafted cable.
> 
> ...


 


 Nice to here,I got an e-mail that mine have been shipped, there is also tracking.
   
  I would be comparing these to my other connections,I didn't have any audiophile RCA's before this,mainly used generic brands and monster cables.


----------



## sp70

I've owned nicer cables, I've had Tributaries, in fact I think I still have a pair around here somewhere, I just happened to have the mosters on hand when I hooked things up. Its just that largely when comparing interconnects in the past for me - i've noticed no difference. This is rather interesting because I *am* noticing one for once! Can't wait to see how this (supposedly rollercoaster-like) breakin will go for me. sp70.
  
  Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> Nice to here,I got an e-mail that mine have been shipped, there is also tracking.
> 
> I would be comparing these to my other connections,I didn't have any audiophile RCA's before this,mainly used generic brands and monster cables.


----------



## sampson_smith

Wow. A rather promising 'initial' review. I'm getting more excited, by the read, about receiving and trying out these cables.
   
  Maybe break-in is more noticeable as there is less copper wire for the signal to travel through (based on the very large gauge) and thus 'change'. A roller coaster ride?! That's encouraging.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Cart shows 29.95, not gonna pick it up at that price. Wouldve jumped on it for 10. Too bad.


----------



## sp70

I'd say its worth your $30. Just my personal opinion, your not going to find interconnects of this quality for that cheap. If you need it, i'd still jump on it. Heck, they resell for more than that. sp70.
  Quote: 





jilgiljongiljing said:


> Cart shows 29.95, not gonna pick it up at that price. Wouldve jumped on it for 10. Too bad.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

30$ puts it in Blue Jeans LC-1 territory, and I have a hard time believing this could be any better than whats the standard AFAIK in terms of budget IC.


----------



## sp70

About 70 hours in, starting to go through that "sudden dip" Mike was talking about. Its sound like my old cables now, which is disappointing, as they sounded really good when I first hooked them up comparatively. Hows everyone else doing with these? I'll post back once i'm done breaking these in (supposedly another 100 hours at least!) sp70.


----------



## sampson_smith

Wow. So it is that noticeable, eh? I have never experienced sound signature change due to the break-in of a cable. I will be very interested to test this out myself.


----------



## bumbabeef

I bought 2 of these cables and decided to do the break in process Mike offers. I figured I didnt want to put an extra 300 hours on my swans and electricity bill. I've compared them to the monoprice premium rca cables I have. I can definitly tell a difference. I just dont know if I would've bought the cables at the retail price.


----------



## AVALover5498

Really wish I could have picked these up for $10. =(


----------



## sp70

I feel the same way. Great cables - and keep getting better for me, i'm at around ~130 hours. I definitely feel a difference. I wondered if it was placebo, so I switched my old cables back, and i'm still sure I can hear a difference. Though I don't think i'd pay retail for them either. sp70.
  
  Quote: 





bumbabeef said:


> I bought 2 of these cables and decided to do the break in process Mike offers. I figured I didnt want to put an extra 300 hours on my swans and electricity bill. I've compared them to the monoprice premium rca cables I have. I can definitly tell a difference. I just dont know if I would've bought the cables at the retail price.


----------



## grokit

Now they are $40, and I can't get their cart page to load in either FF or Chrome, javascript fail


----------

